

Ask HN: Should I intern abroad or in my country? - thiht

So I&#x27;m 22, I&#x27;m in the last year of my master&#x27;s degree and I need to find a 6-month internship from March to April. We are encouraged to start seeking for offers in October or November, so it&#x27;s really early.<p>I really wanted to intern abroad for the usual reasons (nice experience, want to travel, etc.) but I already received a really interesting internship offer in my country and it&#x27;s really tempting (it&#x27;s in my city, it&#x27;s a big company, it&#x27;s paid...).<p>So now I&#x27;m confused: I don&#x27;t know if I should accept the offer in my country or wait a few months and start seeking abroad. The thing is if I accept now, I won&#x27;t have to deal with it during the year (less stress). But if I accept, I&#x27;m afraid I won&#x27;t have other occasions to work in another country later (because internships in my country generally end with a permanent contract).<p>Do you have related experiences (working abroad during or after scholarship, is it useful, etc.)? Advices?
======
Geertje123
Depends a bit on where the foreign internship is.

You have to weigh it out. Is this experience and the nice addition to your CV
worth it? Is the internship abroad good enough to learn something from?

------
607
where you come from？ I guess you are come from China.

